# Knock Box



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Well pay day is coming up next week, and i'm planning on buying a knock box. On my list is the Grindstein, but read some negative reports online.

So which is the best under £30.

ps would the Grindstein fit inder my Iberital grinder to catch surplus grinds as well.

Thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Grindenstein all the way.

I do exactly what you describe, I put it under my mc2 to get rid of stale grinds, albeit turned round so it fits neatly under the PF holder.

It's solid, well made, so so easy to clean, and IMHO holds enough grinds for a home user.

I love mine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What are the negative reports you have read


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had a Grindenstein knockbox for a couple of years. Gets well used but still looks new.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one of these (First black one on the page) that I'm no longer using if you're interested.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

grindenstein used here aswell,great,functional,and nice size,saying that the stainless under grinders are nice,just expensive


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Another vote for grindenstein here, 4/5 years old and still looks good, holds a fair amount of pucks, really easy to empty by just turning it upside-down over a bin, really easy to clean by shoving it in the dishwasher.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure what is wrong with the Grindenstein - very simple, it works, chuck it in the dishwasher when dirty, nothing to go wrong or break.

A cheaper solution is the made-in-Scotland Knocktop which fits on the top of an old coffee bean can (yes, amazingly people used to buy coffee in cans!).


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Another vote for grindenstein here. Holds 8 to 10 pucks then forces you to empty it before the kitchen starts to smell of old coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Going against the flowsky here - Motta knock boxes are really high quality. They do two - I went for the bigger one which is, er, big. Holds loads of pucks. It's made from stainless steel with a rubber bump guard around the circumference and has, of course, a rubber covered bump bar. Not sure if the smaller version has a protected circumference which is why I went for the bigger one. Got it from Cream Supplies - their prices on Motta kit and other coffee accessories are really competitive. Got a couple of Motta jugs - cheapest I could find anywhere.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> What are the negative reports you have read


Stability really, there's one video on youtube where it flys off the table when the guy uses it. Put it down to missue lol


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

funinacup said:


> I have one of these (First black one on the page) that I'm no longer using if you're interested.


Hi Michael,

How much would you want for it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a Grindenstein in black. it is about 2 years old. I have upgraded to a larger steel one recently. £10 delivered if anyone wants it.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I got a made by knock knock top and tamping matt and knock box combo - seems alright for £17 - hearing some bad reports on made by knock at the minute on here though.

They were alright for me just abit slower than I'd have liked dispatch time wise.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have a Grindenstein in black. it is about 2 years old. I have upgraded to a larger steel one recently. £10 delivered if anyone wants it.


I'd be interested in that but can't afford until payday on Thursday would that be ok?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sold! Just pm me your details and I will post it down to you on Monday and you can pay me thursday if you like


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynx said:


> Stability really, there's one video on youtube where it flys off the table when the guy uses it. Put it down to missue lol


In 4/5 years of ownership that has *never* happened to me! It's not ever moved a noticeable difference when in use, if it's even moved at all!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep, mine doesn't move at all. I think that user must have been trying to knock his pucks out by smacking them off the side!!


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your comments. So me thinks come pay day i'm going to order the bright red Grindstein Amazon £17 delivered.

Thanks again

Lynn


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine has been epic. It fits under my mc2 to flush it out, it sits perfectly under the group of my machine if I need to tuck it away, and it is so so easy to clean, just rinse n go


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the Motta 11cm knock box from Creamsupplies:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-knock-box-11cm/prod_1605.html?category=493

Very heavy, sturdy and fits quite a few pucks in.

Rubber around the circumference is not really needed unless you have decidedly bad aim!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The motta one is prettier ill give it that, but that looks a lot harder to clean and I can imagine the finish deteriorating over time


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

shrink said:


> The motta one is prettier ill give it that, but that looks a lot harder to clean and I can imagine the finish deteriorating over time


I've had mine for over 6 months and it still looks as new. The inside just needs a little rinse and dries very quickly, the bar only takes a little wipe and the outside is a lovely stainless steel which takes as long as you have CDO for.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Well my Grindenstein arrived today, and works a treat, thanks to everyone for their comments and advice.

Lynn


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

RoloD said:


> A cheaper solution is the made-in-Scotland Knocktop which fits on the top of an old coffee bean can (yes, amazingly people used to buy coffee in cans!).


I bought one of these with the mat. I'll let you know how i get on.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

frustin said:


> I bought one of these with the mat. I'll let you know how i get on.


I've had this one for a while. It's nice and compact but the only problem I've found is cleaning. It's very messy inside. It's designed to fit over any coffee tin so you can keep replacing the tin so cleaning shouldn't really be an issue - unless, like me, you don't buy coffee in tins. Then you're stuck!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

cant you bung it in the dishwasher?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

It's been in a few times but nothing seems to shift the crud inside. The outside's ok, but I might need something else soon. Shame as it fits into the mat perfectly.


----------

